# Comments on the General Campaign Star and the General Service Medal



## jranrose (26 Jan 2005)

Looking for your comments and input into the General Campaign Star (GCS) and the General Service Medal (GSM). I know that the British have been using the GSM since 1918 and now the Operational Service Medal (OSM), But they still issue war medals for example the OP Telic (Iraq) Medal. Will Canada follow suit? Do you believe that issuing the GCS and GSM for the sake of getting the medals out to the people who earned them faster and cheaper (bulk order except for bar) has diminished the value of the service rendered? Will we see new medals being created in the ever-changing operations and deployments?


----------



## honestyrules (26 Jan 2005)

Reference your last sentence, i think that depending of the mandates that the forces are getting sometimes ,they have to create new medals. Take Op Halo (Haiti 2004), for example : not a peacekeeping mandate (not untitled to peace keeping medal). Not a NATO mandate... Not this, not that. The bottom line is: that mission doesn't meet the criteria of other existing medals.

Dnd didn't come up with the answer on whether we (OP HALO personnel) are getting a new medal (initial plan) or getting the GSM...

Honesty


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jan 2005)

jranrose said:
			
		

> Do you believe that issuing the GCS and GSM for the sake of getting the medals out to the people who earned them faster and cheaper (bulk order except for bar) has diminished the value of the service rendered? Will we see new medals being created in the ever-changing operations and deployments?



Can't really say. Some of us from Roto 0 still haven't had them presented, and no indication when it will happen, although we've asked, to no avail. Something about taking care of the other Rotos first so as not to create a back log :, or something like that. Doesn't sound like a very convincing reason to me. Oh well, if I die in the meantime my wife and daughter can still have it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Jan 2005)

I can say that for Op HALO we will probably not be deemed eligable for GCS/GCM as one of the criteria is operating in the presence of an armed enemy.   I guess street gangs don't fall into that catagory.   Under the existing medals the one that most closely matches our mission would be the SSM with a bar for Haiti.   Most of the guys on the mission we not too keen on that idea.

I don't know what the end result will be as far as a decoration for Haiti goes and neither does anyone I know that was there.   Its at the NDHQ level and who knows when a result will be spat out.   Heck my CD was 14 months late and they knew what that would look like...I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Radop (8 Feb 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't really say. Some of us from Roto 0 still haven't had them presented, and no indication when it will happen, although we've asked, to no avail. Something about taking care of the other Rotos first so as not to create a back log :, or something like that. Doesn't sound like a very convincing reason to me. Oh well, if I die in the meantime my wife and daughter can still have it.



A buddy in Pet told me that they were getting their medals in Mar.  I stll don't know when I will get mine.



			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> I can say that for Op HALO we will probably not be deemed eligable for GCS/GCM as one of the criteria is operating in the presence of an amred enemy. I guess street gangs don't fall into that catagory. Under the existing medals the one that most closely matches our mission would be the SSM with a bar for Haiti. Most of the guys on the mission we not too keen on that idea.
> 
> I don't know what the end result will be as far as a decoration for Haiti goes and neither does anyone I know that was there. Its at the NDHQ level and who knows when a result will be spat out. Heck my CD was 14 months late and they knew what that would look like...I'm not holding my breath.



The mission in Haiti most closely resembles East Temor.


----------



## Jungle (8 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> The mission in Haiti most closely resembles East Temor.


How did you come to that conclusion ??


----------



## buzgo (8 Feb 2005)

I had a GCS in my hand, at DHH out at Uplands here in Ottawa. I was told that mine had been processed and was on its way.  The medal seemed rather 'flimsy' but it was nice enough looking...

I had to apply through my chain of command, since have been posted from Pet since returning from Roto O. There is a form on the DHH site, don't assume that you're being looked after if you're eligible. I had to explain to my unit (repeatedly) why I was entitled to the GCS and not the GSM.


----------



## Radop (9 Feb 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> How did you come to that conclusion ??



In that it was a multi-national force that was not under the control of the UN but sanctioned by it.  Not exactly peacekeeping, peacemaking or peace enforcement.  That is what I was talking about not the mission specifics.


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2005)

If you want to compare missions, then you have to go into specifics...  
The INTERFET mission in East Timor was peacemaking. At the time we deployed, there was still an Indonesian Inf Battalion in Dili, and the Indon Army's intentions were still not very clear. There were reports on an Indon submarine(s) shadowing troop ships during the deployment from Australia to Timor, while planes and helos were being fired at with small arms on the island. We were nearly engaged in a guerilla war there, as we carried out raids on a number of occasions, and the rifle PLs were sent on a few "search and destroy" air assault ops in other sectors, towards the end of the tour. Here's an extract of the Force's mission statement:

with the following tasks: to* restore peace and security in East Timor*, to protect and support
UNAMET in carrying out its tasks and, within force capabilities, to facilitate
humanitarian assistance operations, and *authorizes the States participating in
the multinational force to take all necessary measures to fulfil this mandate*;

Actually, the Australian govt qualified the INTERFET mission as "warlike conditions".

Cheers...


----------



## Yeoman (9 Feb 2005)

one thing I never gotten and maybe someone can answer; is there going to be other medals awarded? or is there just going to get bars added to the medal?
I know we can't get a peacekeeping one with the isaf one. but I heard a-stan is a two for one deal now, true? I just don't get how the hell this medal is awarded. someone can help?
Greg


----------



## Radop (10 Feb 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> one thing I never gotten and maybe someone can answer; is there going to be other medals awarded? or is there just going to get bars added to the medal?
> I know we can't get a peacekeeping one with the isaf one. but I heard a-stan is a two for one deal now, true? I just don't get how the heck this medal is awarded. someone can help?
> Greg



The honors and awards page describes it in great detail.  There are no numeral, one bar per mission and the first mission you qualify for and the substantive rank you held at the time of the tour would be what you would have engraved on the medal.


----------



## career_radio-checker (20 Apr 2005)

full details on the new medals

http://www.gg.ca/honours/gcs_e.asp


----------



## Armymedic (24 Apr 2005)

I still can not believe that they are willing to call a medal awarded for peace support and stability operations a "Campaign Star".

To me, a "Campaign Star" is awarded for a campaign, like in war...for example... the Italian Campaign, or North West Europe.

To me its name is just someones idea to making it sound important due to its historical connitations.


----------



## Gunner (24 Apr 2005)

> Question
> Why were the General Campaign Star and the General Service Medal created?
> 
> Answer
> The General Campaign Star and the General Service Medal were created to provide the means to recognizeâ â€in a timelier mannerâ â€ those who serve in operations in the presence of an armed enemy (Star) and those who support such operations (Medal). Rather than going through the lengthy and complex process of creating a new honour for each new Canadian Forces operation as it arises, the Star and Medalâ â€with the addition of individual operational barsâ â€can be awarded in future to honour participation in any operation that meets the criteria.



What are you worried about, at least you get the SWASM for working with ETT!


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2005)

The US now has seperate medals for Iraq and Afghanistan service.


----------



## Canadian Sig (24 Apr 2005)

Finaly get to see our GCS's next Friday. Been a long wait.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (24 Apr 2005)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> but I heard a-stan is a two for one deal now, true?



Not true.  You get the SWASM if you work as part of the US-led coalition (ETT, CFC-A, etc) and the GCS (ISAF Bar) for service with ISAF.

Don't get me started on the THREE for one deal that some who deployed to Bosnia with BOREAS/BRONZE received though... : (for the record, some in the first BRONZE rotation received the Non-Article 5 medal, the CPSM AND the EU medal for the "new" op - all in six months)

Cheers,

TR


----------



## PhilB (26 Apr 2005)

My question arises from receiving both the GCS and the GSM for the same op/roto. I have heard the some reservists from 38 Bgd received both medals while serving as D&S plt at Camp Mirage. It was explained to me that these reservists received the GSM as duty at camp Mirage is in support of OP Athena, this part makes sense to me. It was then further explained that they also received the GCS as some of them spent 30days or more in Afghanistan itself. Is this possible? Can anyone clarify this for me? Thank you


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Apr 2005)

The 38 CBG platoon was rotated in by section from Mirage to Kabul to perform D&S duties as part of the 1 PPCLI Coy at Camp Julien.  I believe the rotations were for 30+ days.

Members of the platoon who met the requirements - 30 days in Kabul - would have received the GCS.  Those who didn't, but remained on Mirage, would have received the GSM.  There shouldn't have been any "two for ones"....

Hope this helps...

Cheers,

TR


----------



## buzgo (27 Apr 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Not true.  You get the SWASM if you work as part of the US-led coalition (ETT, CFC-A, etc) and the GCS (ISAF Bar) for service with ISAF.
> 
> Don't get me started on the THREE for one deal that some who deployed to Bosnia with BOREAS/BRONZE received though... : (for the record, some in the first BRONZE rotation received the Non-Article 5 medal, the CPSM AND the EU medal for the "new" op - all in six months)
> 
> ...



Happened with people that were there for the handover from UNPROFOR to IFOR also... I know a few people that got both medals, mostly deployed with the NRL detachments....


----------



## Chilly (27 Apr 2005)

I have heard that there will be a medals parade for those that were with 2RCR and maybe others in the Gagetown area on the 7th or 8th of June in Fredericton.  Not sure of any other details right now.  Hope that helps the rest of the guys that deployed with the TAT or the JOG.


----------



## Chags (28 Apr 2005)

The members of the ETT from ROTO 0 should be getting both SWASM and GCS.  The ETT wasnt stood up until 60 days into the ISAF tour.  The following ETTs were tasked to the US-led coalition from the beginning of their tours and therefore were never under ISAF.

Being in Wainwright now.. I'm not sure when I'll see either of them...


----------

